# How do I Clean an LCD Screen



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

My wife wants to clean our new LCD TV for the first time. I was wondering what kind of soap to use on the screen. I checked the manual and it just says don't spray liquids on it and don't press too hard. 

So what would be best for cleaning an LCD Screen ?


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Spray a small amount of clean water onto a barely-damp, soft, lint-free cloth, and just wipe it down.

Hard to go wrong with plain water. Just be sure to use a truly minimal amount of water... you don't want anything dripping inside!


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Here's a practical video tutorial on the subject:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Alan Brown said:


> Here's a practical video tutorial on the subject:
> 
> How to clean screen - YouTube


:rofl:

Thanks for making me spit my drink al over the keyboard!! :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL, thats very funny :rofl2:


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

I did eventually do some searching on my own and it was suggested to use a 50/50 mix of water and isotrople alcohol. 
Another suggestion was vinegar and water.
Water should be filtered or distilled
Do not use paper towels or any other paper product
a soft cotton T-Shirt was said to be OK
Use gentle motions, don't press too hard


----------



## ericlaw02 (May 19, 2011)

I personally use the 50/50 mix of water and alcohol method as well, the way I do the mix is to use the cap of the alcohol to measure a rough 50% for each, then pour it cloth or so.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I like Alan's method as well but usually I use just a bit of water and a microfiber cloth.


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

The alcohol or vinegar is supposed to remove fingerprints and smudges


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

You could also just buy one of those cleaning kits from the electronic stores, but I do believe that is just distillers water in the bottle.


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

I ended up using . . .

2 parts filtered water
1 part 90% isopropyl alcohol

While the TV is off
Mix in a small bowl and apply with a 100% cotton T-Shirt
don't press hard or rub one spot too hard for too long
Wipe off excess liquid with a dry part of the shirt

so far , so good . . .


----------

